# Staff Cadets at NSCE



## Saorse (7 Mar 2005)

What exactly is entailed in being an NSCE Staff Cadet? Or is there even still such a thing?


----------



## ouyin2000 (7 Mar 2005)

by all means yes there is still a need

the staff cadets are the link from the officers and candidates

in vernon, where there has been over 100 candidates each in the last 2 years, the staff cadets act as Platoon Warrants, with 1 NSCE CSM. Also there is 2 or 3 Stats Warrants, which work with all the marking and recording of all the tests, and inputting all the information on the cadets's files


----------



## Saorse (7 Mar 2005)

Thank you.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (7 Mar 2005)

MCpl Saorse said:
			
		

> Thank you.



Here in COA they employ 4 RSMs just to keep the candidates behaving properly and get them where they need to be.  Each RSM is in charge of a platoon of NSCE candidates.  This year however, due to a lack of an available female RSM ... they employed my DSM as a NSCE staff cadet.


----------

